# Looking for pure turner rollers



## Tony welcome (Mar 12, 2021)

I have been looking to buy a few pair of turner rollers can anyone help


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Tony welcome said:


> I have been looking to buy a few pair of turner rollers can anyone help


Hi ,look at the post performace tipplers where can i buy, you have a N.Y Yankees hat on are you from N.Y.C.?


----------



## Tony welcome (Mar 12, 2021)

No I'm from California but I love the Yankees...but I also have family in upstate new york


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

hello. 2 Tony : found this for u: 



 he said he is giving some away. thnks.


----------

